# 2 questions



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

1. can i fly my tipplers highflyers and rollers together

2. do i trap train all my birds at once ?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Well i think you can i don't see any problem with that the only thing is that if you are going to keep tipplers highflyers and rollers together they will mix and cross breed. But if that's not an issue with you its no problem.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmm, if they cross, will they do all of the above? Cuz that would be cool.....


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

The only problem I would think that could happen is that your rollers will probably keep your high flyers from flying high since they will most likely be kitting together . It kind of goes along with the theory of having droppers to bring your birds down, they will follow the rollers around the loft most likely and not go up up up like they are supposed to.


----------

